
Dow Plunges 1,175, the Biggest Point Drop in History - leptoniscool
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/02/05/583325123/stocks-extend-losses-with-dow-dropping-more-than-300-points-at-the-open
======
seizethecheese
It's the biggest drop because the Dow is close to all time highs.

It's far from the biggest percentage drop. Sensationalist headline.

~~~
cabaalis
I've found that in order to persuade people that something is important, you
can either show them percentage deltas or quantity deltas. Pick the one that
supports your agenda.

------
myth_buster
Think this is relevant

[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/01/04/508261371/epis...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/01/04/508261371/episode-443-dont-
believe-the-hype)

~~~
padobson
I agree with the premise, but the Russel 2k[0] and the S&P 500[1] were down
similar amounts today (on a percentage basis).

[0][https://www.google.com/search?q=INDEXRUSSELL:RUT&tbm=fin#scs...](https://www.google.com/search?q=INDEXRUSSELL:RUT&tbm=fin#scso=uid_AOF4WqDZMcagtQXL5I6gDg_5:0)
[1][https://www.google.com/search?q=INDEXSP:.INX&tbm=fin#scso=ui...](https://www.google.com/search?q=INDEXSP:.INX&tbm=fin#scso=uid_2-B4WoGyD4W8tQXd8obgBg_5:0)

------
ausjke
So, finally the correction comes? remember the 2000, then 2008, now it is
already passed the 8 year mark, I guess it's finally here...

~~~
rubicon33
Yea, it comes just 1 week after I finally relent, and invested a large some of
money which was "waiting" for this very correction.

So, guys, next time you want the market to drop just let me know and I'll
invest some money.

FML.

~~~
komali2
What kind of sum? Were you doing dollar-cost averaging?

This kind of shit stressed me out so much to "track" I gave up entirely. Not
like I'm ever pulling it out anyway.

edit:
[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/dollarcostaveraging.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/dollarcostaveraging.asp)

~~~
cgb223
I felt the same way so I just started investing a litte each month instead

That way it all kind of averages out instead of trying to time the market

------
zappo2938
It isn't a crash unless the Dow drops more than 10% in a single day. When it
drops more than 20% since the last high, it is a bear market. It's still a
market correction adjusting to the Fed increasing the interest rate to control
inflation. We should be fine in the near future.

------
SubiculumCode
So I read that this drop relies on fears the there will be a spike in
inflation due to increases in demand from higher wages and job growth? I am
interested to see whether the inflation will really come so easily. I've
personally been predicting that production can easily meet large increases in
demand given current production tech, and international economic systems where
multiple supply chains can reroute around locsl disruptions to production.

------
zitterbewegung
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311632)

~~~
bb88
But this one doesn't require a login to the WSJ to read it.

Edited to add: Are you sure you weren't happy that your story was marked as a
dupe?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=zitterbewegung](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=zitterbewegung)

~~~
bdhess
Erm, the other one is CNBC...

------
mi100hael
_> As quickly as the market fell, it recovered much of the ground it had lost
as investors remembered the economy and corporate earnings remain strong_

Amusing.

------
sid-kap
Obligatory comment about how the Dow is a useless number.

------
compsciphd
looks at stock market. think: could be worse. could be currently invested in
bitcoin.

------
neelkadia
is it relevant to any cryptocurrencies?

